# Nevera-heladera Fagor no desescarcha correctamente fe9l003f3



## Javitron (Sep 21, 2020)

Hola buenas, pues tengo un problema con esta nevera, os cuento: como todas las neveras éstas no frost algún verano me había tocado desescarchar el evaporador con el secador, la cosa que de un día para otro, empezó a congelarse cada dos días...aqui pasa algo pensé, comprobé las resistencias con un puente en los conectores de la placa, 20 minutos y ya tenía el agua en la bandeja del compresor.

Entonces saqué todo de la nevera y la dejé unas horas con las puertas abiertas, medí las sondas de temperatura, todas dan 1.6 kOhm, vale parecen estar bien, entonces la puse en marcha otra vez, cuando llegó a consignas desconecte las sondas de la placa y las medí, 2kOhm frigo, 5 congelador y 30 desescarche, parece estar bien no? Revisé la placa electrónica, tenia un voltaje de 10,5 V en el condensador antes del regulador a 5 V así que sustituí el electrolítico del ic de la fuente, resultado 12 V de salida...perfecto, sustituí todos los condensadores por si acaso...pero sigo con el mismo problema jeje

He investigado bastante mas pero se haría largo contar, os suena a alguien éste problema, algo digno de contar es que éstas neveras cuando las enchufas a veces se ponen en desescarche, pero éste solo dura un par de minutos y éste me parece a mi que es el problema, que el tiempo de desescarche es corto, pero no se cómo controla el micro éste tiempo, por temperatura de sonda de desescarche o por tiempo fijo grabado en micro? Me harías muy feliz si logramos resolver el problema jeje, llevo toda la semana dándole vueltas y no soy capaz, muchas gracias por leerme.


----------



## danimallen5 (Sep 21, 2020)

La duración del desescarche debería estar condicionada por la sonda de desescarche, es decir, si es mas corto o mas largo dependerá de la temperatura que alcanza esa sonda, cuando esa sonda detecta Xº se supone que no hay hielo en el evaporador, si hay mas hielo tardara mas tiempo en alcanzar esa temperatura o si hay menos hielo saldrá antes del desescarche. Es muy importante el lugar donde esta situada, ya que esta estudiado que cuando en ese lugar alcanza la temperatura programada, no hay hielo en el evaporador.

Lo que comentas de que al conectarla se pone en desescarche me suena mas a un tiempo de protección del compresor, por si hay cortes de electricidad de corta duración y luego la electricidad vuelve, el motor no este parando y arrancando constantemente...

Otra cosa es el numero de desescarches, ese si tiene un tiempo fijo de funcionamiento del motor y pasado ese tiempo entra el ciclo de desescarche hasta que la sonda de desescarche detecta la temperatura programada y vuelve al ciclo de refrigeración.

Esa es la forma habitual de funcionamiento, no es en ese modelo en concreto, es en general, ya sean controladas con tarjeta electrónica o mediante timer y termostatos.


----------



## Chester Milton (Sep 21, 2020)

Buen dia Javitron, Puede ser que el bimetálico o sensor de deshielo este funcionando mal. Imagino que es a eso que le llamas sonda. Sácalo y pruébalo afuera, toma un envase con hielo y agua  fria, colócalo dentro y mide con un multimetro en sus terminales si hay alguna conexión o desconexión en esta. también puedes probar las resistencias a ver si están funcionando. puedes conectarlas sola a ver si calientan. para descartarlas del problema. Primero has esas dos pruebas y comenta. Saludos


----------



## Javitron (Sep 21, 2020)

Hola a los dos y gracias por las respuestas, la sonda da a temperatura ambiente 1.5 kOhm y va subiendo hasta 31kOhm a temperatura de evaporación unos -25 grados, como ese comportamiento lo veo lógico y comparando con tablas de internet lo puedo comprender como correcto...ojo.puede ser que no... y las resistencias de desescarche funcionan perfectamente, ya que las alimento manualmente y en 25 min está el evaporador limpio de hielo.

Está claro que será la centralita, si no puedo arreglarla, que de momento no he podido por que no le veo nada mal, aunque es muy probable que lo haya, estoy barajando colocar un temporizador de ciclo 6h off 25 min on a las resistencias, impidiendo arranque de compresor y ventilador...claro. y intentar olvidarme de problemas con estas placas, aunque me gustaría mucho encontrar ese pequeño componente que no me deja dormir jeje.


----------



## Chester Milton (Sep 21, 2020)

Hola Javi, pero creo que 31K ohm  sigue siendo como un circuito cerrado. Hice pruebas hace mucho tiempo y recuerdo que la medida era  como un circuito abierto, ya que el bimetal se  cerraba para dejar funcionar  la resistencia y descongelar. Quizas este algo confundido en este momento. Dejame verificar con alguien que se dedica a ello y te comentao revisaste el termostato como por no dejar/


----------



## danimallen5 (Sep 22, 2020)

La sonda actúa sobre un componente de la placa,  un comparador tipo lm339 o similar para desactivar el desescarche, no tiene nada que ver con un bimetal. 
Puede llevar algún microcontrolador o similar.. Sin ver la placa es complicado y viéndola también Jajaja. 
Yo compraría un termostato digital con control de desescarche y lo adaptaría anulando la placa,  no son caros en Amazon, son completamente programables. 
Pero claro,  hay que currárselo para adaptarlo...


----------



## Javitron (Sep 22, 2020)

hola danimallen, tu idea la pense, pero esta nevera lleva damper y la temperatura del frigo regula perfectamente.
eso es lo que busco yo jajaj ese lm339 o similar, es un micro que la sonda entra a su patilla a traves de un pequeño filtro de resistencias, pero estan todas bien, e probado a cambiar por las de las sondas del compartimento de frigo y sigo igual, e añadido condensador a la alimentacion del micro, y si que tiene un circuito un poco especial para alimentar los triacs de las resistencias, pero no creo que sea esta ya que el compresor vuelve a arrancar inmeduatamente despues de terminar el desescarche por orden del micro, creo que por procedimiento deberia cambiar la sonda  antes de tocar la placa pero mi cerebro dice que funciona bien y no me gusta comprar y tirar cosas que funcionan. si alguien tiene pistas seguire esperando. de momento voy a poner un temporizador de ciclo a las resistencias que tengo aqui mientras espero que la vida me traiga una sonda de desescarche de algun frigo viejo,
o mejor aun una placa.
repito el problema por si alguien no a leido bien, el desescarche dura poco tiempo, cuando lleva 5 min lo corta  el micro, no el bimetal. y he estimado 20 min para un buen desescarche.
muchas gracias


----------



## pepelui01 (Sep 22, 2020)

Javitron...No conozco ese refrigerador (no es una marca actual de mi país), pero te explico en forma general, el funcionamiento de la misma. Al tener sonda de deshielo (la que va colocada pegada al evaporador), el deshielo no es por tiempo, es por temperatura. Las sondas se miden a 25 grados, para saber de cuántos K son, y buscar la tabla correspondiente (puede ser 2,5K, 2,7K, 5K o 10K). Igualmente, que mida bien a 25 grados, no significa que esté bien. Puede tener un corrimiento, al variar la temperatura. El deshielo en las nofrost, finaliza cuando la sonda detecta entre 13 y 18 grados. Hay otros refrigeradores, que no tienen sonda de temperatura de deshielo, en que los tiempos son fijos, pero están supeditados a un bimetal, para no pasarse de temperatura. Las hay con deshielo cada X cantidad de horas de marcha del compresor, y las hay con deshielo adaptativo, esto es que depende la temperatura seteada, cantidad de veces que se abren las puertas, y otras cosas más, el deshielo lo puede hacer cada 4 horas o cada 18 horas. 
Toma la temperatura de la sonda a 25 grados, y buscando la tabla de la misma, fijate cuanda finaliza el deshielo, qué medida te marca, y si se corresponde con la tabla.


----------



## Javitron (Sep 23, 2020)

como siempre e dudado de la sonda, e visto que la nevera de mi trabajo es parecida lleva diferente placa pero mismo evaporador y sonda con el mismo conector, e medido la sonda y se asemeja mucho, asi que este fin de semana las cambiare y a ver que pasa jeje
ya os contare, de todas maneras pondre un temporizador de ciclo para el desescarche, espero que de manera provisional, ya que la nevera averiada solo puedo acceder el fin de semana, de todas maneras no tengo mucha esperanza, ojala sea la sonda.
muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Javitron (Oct 11, 2020)

hola despues de muchas vueltas era la sonda del compartimento del congelador, estaba desvalorizada 2000 ohm de menos, nunca me habia tocado una resistencia que funcionase asi, despues de mucho tiempo lo consegui, pepelui01 acerto. pero era en la sonda del congelador no del desescarche, cambie la del desescarche y no hubo diferencia. me di cuenta por que puse el congelador a -18 y estaba a -25.
muchas gracias a todos.


----------

